# Hogmanay



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

What are you doing for Hogmanay?

I am going out for an Indian meal at a little restaurant I found in Midan Aswan Mohandiseen.. then back to the staff quarters where I am putting on a bit of a party for them... but as they are all Muslims I wont be putting out my ham, pork pate, bacon crisps Cumberland sausages etc that I have bought here in Spain to make my life a little bit more bearable when I get back.

Happy New Year to you all and I hope 2011 brings only good things into your lives,


Chris x


----------



## ELTViola (May 12, 2010)

Hey Maiden, hope your party goes well  I'm back in the UK recovering from a cough/cold! But I'll be celebrating new year with alcohol no matter how I feel ;-) Sorry I haven't seen you for ages - hope you had a great trip away and I'll see you in the new year. 
Best wishes,
Eltviola
x


----------



## Sonrisa (Sep 2, 2010)

I will not celebrate New Year's eve this year. Maybe will have my grapes if I'm still awake by midnight and will spend a months worth of credit in Skype. 
But other than that...Just stay at home and be happy that 2011 will begin and hopefully it will be at better year for all of us.


----------



## Charlie's Angel (Nov 28, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> What are you doing for Hogmanay?


Well the only thing I'll be drinking on NYE is cough medicine and lemsip, my family all got flu for Christmas, and they gave me the cold from hell in return... so as I'm getting worse each day I predict an evening on the sofa watching Jools Holland's Annual Hootenanny or probably one of those countdown things 'Top 100 Christmas Moments' you know the ones that take 5 hours to count down, with the top 20 being in the last hour, by which time you've already been asleep for 2 hours, then you miss the end, you don't really care who was at number 1, but you spend the next day discreetly trying to find out if someone else on the planet watched it just so you could find out who was number 1 

If I ever get my taste buds back at least I can eat... turkey anyone??? I got loads left.... it even has two legs and a wing... I was hoping it would just walk itself to the wheelie bin... or try the A & E 

Hope everyone has a fantastic time wherever you are!! Stay safe and Happy 2011


----------



## Horus (Sep 17, 2010)

I am about ready to get my haggis out


----------



## Charlie's Angel (Nov 28, 2010)

Horus said:


> I am about ready to get my haggis out


Yeah THANKS they just interupted my TV programme with a news flash  ladies get your safety glasses on


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Well that was my second visit to the Indian restaurant and my last, welcome in Egypt;


----------

